# Murphy and the cat toy



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

We got the cats a new toy, and as you can see, Murphy loves it. He can play with it for hours on end. Which is good, since the cats have no interest in it whatsoever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akefwFzCPM4


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Goofy Puppy!!! It is keeping him busy. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That makes a great thinking toy for Murph. It does look like the wheels were turning.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

FUNNY. I was wondering what kind of cat toy a pup could play with. We have the wooden box version of that and (of course) the cats don't play with it, but Marty will spend hours trying to get the balls out. I've put it out of reach for now. What I HAVE found is that some of Marty's soft toys (he's not a big chewer on plushy type stuff) I rub cat nip on them and the cats sort of think they have toys that are available.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

That looks like a good toy! We had a little bird cat toy that when thrown would make a chirping noise. Daisy loved it, but its been lost! =(


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

californiagirl said:


> That looks like a good toy! We had a little bird cat toy that when thrown would make a chirping noise. Daisy loved it, but its been lost! =(


Maybe Daisy liked it so much she ate it, lol. That's what Murphy would do.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

It thought that at first, but I have yet to "find" it and she seems to be fine! I think just under a dresser or something, I just haven't wanted to get that down and dirty with the floor to look. LOL


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Murphysmom said:


> We got the cats a new toy, and as you can see, Murphy loves it. He can play with it for hours on end. Which is good, since the cats have no interest in it whatsoever.


 
Cats like their toys once they see the dog taking over them....


----------

